# octane booster with brute force 650i. will it harm the piston ? help



## guimond47 (Oct 22, 2009)

i found a bottle of Pj1 gas energizer octane plus. i want to know if i put this into my brute , will it limite engine life? i would like a little kick. it says it increases higher compression. is it bad on the rings? can i put half of what it recommends?. is it even a good idea?. Let me know guys thanks:rockn:

It also says it will SAFELY increase the octane. is this just a gimic?


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

the higher the octane the slower the fuel burns so i think you really not gaining anything unless you have high compression


----------



## guimond47 (Oct 22, 2009)

see i'd think the more octane the more power you have. anyone else have a thought?

But good to know. thanks


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

take a look at this thread, it will teach u a few things on fuel and octane http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=8572&highlight=octane


----------



## guimond47 (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks! helpfull


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

Yep no more octane needed unless ur timing or compression requires it. You can get a tunable cdi and run more timing and a different fuel curve then use high octane. Higher octane fuels and leaded fuels have a different stitoch ratio for the different burn times.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i run regular unleaded in mine never had a problem


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

brute for mud said:


> the higher the octane the slower the fuel burns so i think you really not gaining anything unless you have high compression


This is a fact. Octane slows or retards the combustion of fuel so it can be compressed more for higher compression applications. Case in point, ever heard of preigination "Ping"? That comes from gas combusting before the plug fires because of the compression level it achieves before TDC...like a diesel. To stop this, Octane stops it from detonating before the plug fires. The higher compression, the higher octane level is needed. Use high levels in a low compression engine and it just burns slower and won't develop the correct explosive power or push on the piston...thus power loss. Now...if your local fuels are less then 92 or so, then your Brute might like a dash or two in the tank. The trick is to have your fuel burn fully and completely pushing the piston as it heads to the bottom of the power stroke...and push it 90+% of the way. If it burns too fast, the power is gone long before the piston hits the bottom of the power stroke. If you have too much octane, then its not fully burned at the bottom of the power stroke...either way, you do not achieve peak power...so you see it's a balance. The book says what octane level is best. I like to go a couple of points up from that as the hotter the engine gets,the easier fuel detonates causing preignation.

Hope that helps.


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

walker said:


> i run regular unleaded in mine never had a problem



you have a factory cdi dont u ? If so no need for the added octane.

and...those "octane boosters" only add a few points they call them of octane idk the exact amount but it takes A LOT of points to make a full number raise in octane. In other words they are pointless, if you need more octane just buy some VP. or We always run AV gas in the race cars.


----------



## guimond47 (Oct 22, 2009)

No dynatek cdi


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

I agree with everything said above... Unless you need the octane increase because of detonation.. Stay away from it.

Makers of octane booster have cleaver marketing to the ill informed. There are only two that I know of that really work. Most claim to raise you fuel octane "3 points". Sounds great!!! That will raise my 93 octane to 96 octane right? WRONG! It takes 10 points to raise a octane rating 1 full number. So you 93 with the 3 point increase is really going to be 93.3 octane. <-- at 5-9bucks per bottle that is a rip off. 

a point is equal to a tenth of a octane number.

NOS brand and Fast Forward by Pro Blend(liquid BAD A$$ in a can) have octane/power boosters out the raise full numbers. I use NOS brand with 93 octane and double the dose in the race car when i can't get AVGAS.

NOS raises 60 points which equals 6 full number increase. when mixed with 20gallons of fuel, I mix 1 bottle to 10 gallons and get a 12 point increase. I have detonation with less octane levels. 93 + 12 = 105

I hope I helped you understand the scam of octane boosters..

Super 108+ Outlaw booster what a joke.

I have witnessed the pro blends fast forward and 2 words come to mind. Holy crap, I haven't used it, because i don't know enough about nitromethane yet.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

nmkawierider said:


> This is a fact. Octane slows or retards the combustion of fuel so it can be compressed more for higher compression applications. Case in point, ever heard of preigination "Ping"? That comes from gas combusting before the plug fires because of the compression level it achieves before TDC...like a diesel. To stop this, Octane stops it from detonating before the plug fires. The higher compression, the higher octane level is needed.


exactly  good post


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

All I know is the brute ran much better on 93 than 87.......... just saying... Both stock, and with HC pistons, even more so once the HC pistons were in.


----------



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> All I know is the brute ran much better on 93 than 87.......... just saying... Both stock, and with HC pistons, even more so once the HC pistons were in.


 x2 :rockn:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yep...Brutes like 93....even though the manual says something like 87-89.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Hmm...I usually run 87 in mine except for one or two occasions I filled up with 93. I didn't really notice a difference but I wasn't really paying attention...might try it again to see if it's noticable.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Coolwizard said:


> Hmm...I usually run 87 in mine except for one or two occasions I filled up with 93. I didn't really notice a difference but I wasn't really paying attention...might try it again to see if it's noticable.


I think chamber/head tempature has a lot to do with octane needs too. I know when the temp is hotter, fuel detiantes and burns faster...cooler not so much. Ever heard the pinging & rattling an overheated engine does? There ya go.


----------

